# Scope rings question



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

So what is the real difference between a $20 set of rings and a $60 set? I never could understand it of they both hold the scope right. Anybody care to school me on it? Thanks.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Quick answer $40. Seriously though I would say the measurement tolerances are better on the $60 pair. I've had a few different combos on a few of my rifles. I like Leopold rings and bases. A lot of the quick release rings are pricey, but you get what you pay for. I've got a set of quick release on my weatherby that actually hold a zero after taking them off. But I've also got some cheapy shoot thru's on a 30/30 that are dead nuts accurate too...


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

The difference is usually Aluminum vs. Forged Steel. Aluminum tends to expand and contract more than carbon steel, with changes in temperature and is more susceptible to deformation if they take a hard lick. 

Go ahead and spend the $60.; you won't regret it.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Depends on the rifle, for an AR i prefer AR specific rings that give co-witness with irons
the cheap softer aluminum rings wont stand up to powerful recoil


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

I spent 90$ on the rings for my sako super high 30mm I have never had to adj my scope from day 1 they are steel leupold rings but I also like the dnz rings the base an bottom rings are one piece!


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

There is an enormous difference in cheap Walmart rings and high quality rings. Do a quick search on any major gun forum for "lapping scope rings". If you know what that is then your questions answers itself. If not there you go.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

The difference is simply in the quality of the mounts. Finsh, quality in machining, edges burr free, holes drilled properly, high grade screws, etc...

Its not in the material they are made from. There are some excelent mounts made from aluminum such as DNZ, and there are some crappy steel mounts, such as weaver grand slam.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Big Bulls, I need a set of Weaver type mounts/rings to put a scope on a Weatherby .22 I bought a few weeks ago. What would you recommend and do you have in stock?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Talley


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

From what I've read the Talley rings won't fit Weaver rails. They require a Talley base.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

You have the Weatherby Mark XXII? If so the receiver should have a dovetail machined into it. You can get talley rings for that dovetail or bases and rings to mount in the holes.

If you're saying that you already have a weaver base installed then I would use Warne maxima rings.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, it's the old semi-auto Mark XXII, not the newer bolt action. It's got the grooves on top of the receiver like a lot of .22s have. 
I'll bring it in one day.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

10-4


----------

